
Hackation in NYC - Free Trip for Outstanding Hackers - thealphanerd
https://www.joingrouper.com/hackation
======
nanoscopic
Tldr: Explain why you want to go, and why you think you should be picked, and
grouper may potentially fund a trip to hack stuff ( preferably their stuff but
also your own )

My own question: What is the definition of a skilled hacker? Are they looking
for white hat hackers? What sort of achievments would count to demonstrate
this? Writing some great software? Full pen test analysis and attack vectors
on some software?

Considering this is "hacker news" this is a pretty vague offer.

